
AWS vs. Paperspace vs. FloydHub: Choosing Your Cloud GPU Partner - rbanffy
https://medium.com/@rupak.thakur/aws-vs-paperspace-vs-floydhub-choosing-your-cloud-gpu-partner-350150606b39
======
DTE
Dillon here (co-founder of Paperspace). Thanks for the article! Just a quick
note that our billing is actually done down to the millisecond not the minute.
I'll update our docs to make that more clear :)

